# Buying Furnishings on a budget



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone give me a good source for apartment furnishing, I have to furnish a 3 bed place on a limited budget inc white goods, is there anywhere that does European style lighter wood. I have done all the usual home r us etc. 

Thanx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Can anyone give me a good source for apartment furnishing, I have to furnish a 3 bed place on a limited budget inc white goods, is there anywhere that does European style lighter wood. I have done all the usual home r us etc.
> 
> Thanx


Ikea? If you've done all the usual shops have you tried dubizzle


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Yes I have looked in Ikea, some stuff is ok, Dubizzle not an option I do not have time to look around individual items. i was hoping there may be a big warehouse or something tucked away


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Yes I have looked in Ikea, some stuff is ok, Dubizzle not an option I do not have time to look around individual items. i was hoping there may be a big warehouse or something tucked away


Have you tried cash converters? It's all second hand but a bargain can be had and you can park right outside!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> Have you tried cash converters? It's all second hand but a bargain can be had and you can park right outside!!


Where's this? News to me...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

lxinuk said:


> Have you tried cash converters? It's all second hand but a bargain can be had and you can park right outside!!


Ok, where's this?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Where's this? News to me...





msbettyboopdxb said:


> Ok, where's this?


Cash Converters Dubai | Facebook

Cash Converters in Dubai: First-class second-hand and useful - The National

Google is your friend... ...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice one, although how they are still open is a mystery as I have never heard of them!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

They have some really nice stuff including (whispering) some Xbox games that,Ayee they shouldn't.... You kind of have to pop in regularly and you can pick up a real bargain......big yellow hoarding out th e front.....


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

No, sorry never heard of it, do you have more info ??


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

See the above links for I do and her for a map


http://www.cashconverters.ae/?page_id=12


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,

There are many stores that you can buy furnishings for your apartment here in Dubai. For example, Home Center.

Here is their website link:

Home | Home Centre

They have a branch in Mall of Emirates

IKEA

Their website address:

Welcome to IKEA.com - IKEA

You can find it in Dubai Festival City & Deira City Centre.


I advise to look at those both stores, and also you can go to the malls, there are many Furnisher stores in the malls, just take a look before you take a decision, and take your time.

Hope this info is helpful.

Good luck.


----------



## Kiwi91 (Oct 28, 2012)

, for furniture just foind a few places in karama. They will custom make your furniture (any design) there heaps of shops located behind the lulu market in karama, close to the 'sana' signal.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> Nice one, although how they are still open is a mystery as I have never heard of them!


Looks like they are fairly new, just opened in September, so that's probably why you've not heard of them. Sounds like a great idea for a business though! Now if someone would just open a second hand shop for good quality children's clothes I would be in thrift store heaven


----------

